# Does anyone other than Mark L. have a working 921 in their home?



## Raymond Simonian (Nov 22, 2002)

I havn't noticed anyone posing questions on the support forum about problems they have run into with the 921? There apparently was a limited release but its like they disappeared into a "Black Hole". What is the story?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

I think RichardKing have it.


----------



## srrobinson2 (Sep 16, 2003)

Atlanta Area Sales Manager about this on Tuesday. He said that my retailer has 1 921 backordered for me (so apparently the demand in the Chattanooga area is not real high). He expects the units to arrive in Atlanta any day.


----------



## tahoerob (Mar 22, 2003)

srrobinson2 said:


> Atlanta Area Sales Manager about this on Tuesday. He said that my retailer has 1 921 backordered for me (so apparently the demand in the Chattanooga area is not real high). He expects the units to arrive in Atlanta any day.


At least your retailer gives a crap enough to backorder. The main local retailer here does not seem to care. He will not take any kind of preorder or even write my name down as a person of interest. I guess he does not think someone willng to spend $1000 is worth his time!


----------



## boba (May 23, 2003)

Tahoerob maybe your dealer is more interested in the quality of the product than just pocketing your $1000. Some of us would rather see if the product works than make a few dollars profit and have unhappy customers because the product is JUNK. All of DISH'S new products have some bugs but most are usable. Even Scott has called the 522 JUNK and he is a pretty big supporter of DISH. Be patient do you want the first working HDTV DVR or do you want the first piece of JUNK to hit the marketplace. Allow DISH to get some into the marketplace to their BETA BUYERS then wait for the problems to show up because they will.


----------



## beegfoot (Jan 15, 2003)

I agree with BobA. We are recommending to our customers to wait on the 921 and even the 811 for more burn-in time.


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

P Smith said:


> I think RichardKing have it.


Nope, his got held up.


----------

